# #'s close to the pass (Destin)



## Ron19 (Jan 8, 2009)

I posted this in the general discussion also....I am taking a few Airmen from Eglin out sat, but the boat rental place says we cant go any further than 5 miles out. Was hoping someone would share a few #'s close in. All mine are further than we are allowed to go. Thanks.


----------



## King Mike (Apr 15, 2008)

http://www.fishingdestinguide.com/ Go to that site, scroll down to gps numbers, then click state waters east and state waters west. Ive varified just about all the numbers on thee (so did they last year) that should give you somewhere to start. Hint for this time of year when the snapper have been getting killed... Use CHUM and lots of it..


----------



## King Mike (Apr 15, 2008)

To the west.. tanks in front of pier and Browns barge aka ft.walton barge is in range, East- bridge rubble, air force barge, misslouise (pushing it on the 5 miles) Just look at that site.


----------



## gator7_5 (Oct 4, 2007)

What they dont know wont hurt em, but might catch you some bigger fish.


----------



## Ron19 (Jan 8, 2009)

King Mike....thanks for the info. I can't believe I didn't come across that site before.


----------



## skays (Jul 4, 2009)

*Sabiki Rigs*

Getting pretty frustrated trying to catch bait in the Destin Pass using Sabiki rig. I used small rig with small floro green beads, white wing, gold hooks. Nothing. Even tried a rig that had what looked like little plastic shrimp. Nothing. Is there a good sabiki rig color, type, etc? Thanks


----------



## King Mike (Apr 15, 2008)

# 8 Flourocarbon sabiki (extremly small hooks) Use your bottom machine to find the bait on the bottom. Start around the bouys. I never have any problem catchng bait that way.. If im taking my wife out I dont even waste time catching bait. Get on channel 69 or 80 and holler at the bait man. 20 dollars and you have enough bait for the day without frustration. If you are bottom fishing troll a spoon or rattle trap crystal minnow for about 20 minutes which ever direction you are going and catch a few bonita (troll around 5-6 knots) and you will deff have plenty of bait for the day. I honestly will use bonita over live bait for bottom fishing (big strips off the fellet) Little off topic but hopefully it will help.. Oh did i mention CHUM that is the key to catching fish right now in my openion.. And you're welcome ron.


----------



## Ron19 (Jan 8, 2009)

I have never had a problem catching bait. I use just a gold hook(s). No beads or little plastic wings. Just about 6 of them with a weight on bottom of the rig.


----------



## krhyde1066 (Jan 12, 2011)

Sometimes cigar minnows, hardtails and pinfish will ignore a plain sabiki, but put a tiny square of squid on each of the hooks and they cannot resist it. I promise you that it never fails!


----------



## jamyh (Jul 13, 2011)

*troll it*

I take the sabiki rigs, one off both sides and bump troll my way out the pass. Usually have my bait by the time I get out. Hope this helps


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

skays said:


> Getting pretty frustrated trying to catch bait in the Destin Pass using Sabiki rig. I used small rig with small floro green beads, white wing, gold hooks. Nothing. Even tried a rig that had what looked like little plastic shrimp. Nothing. Is there a good sabiki rig color, type, etc? Thanks


The sabiki you are looking for are Marathon or Hyabusa both with fluorocarbon and small hooks.


----------



## Bones (Oct 17, 2007)

I have been tying my own "sabiki" rigs using red colored hooks and found they work just as well or better than the gold hooks. I use 10# floro and tie on 4 hooks with dropper loops. No beads or wings needed. I also paint my sinkers (2 - 3 oz) red and it seems to work for me. Hope this helps.


----------

